

"Twitter gave us no notice and no documentation which caused extended downtime" - zemaj
http://blog.manageflitter.com/manageflitter-downtime-what-went-wrong

======
zemaj
Thought I'd post this here. Another day in our struggle of working on an
increasingly hostile ecosystem for Twitter app developers. We were also IP
blocked without notice twice in the 2 weeks beforehand. I had to send a
support request to get us unblocked each time. We receive no notice and do
nothing wrong, so are unblocked once our request is received. We have all
kinds of protection on our end to stop agressive API activity being performed
through our app, but that doesn't seem to help. Twitter provide us with no
information about what we can do to stop being blocked.

It's frustrating.

~~~
gaius
This is why I like paying for stuff, with cash not "clicks" or "eyeballs". You
can get an SLA.

